# wood green animal centre cat show 26th



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi is anyone going to the this cat show on the 26th april ? 

its in god manchester ?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Not us Stacey-but if your going-have a good oneIs this the one your kitts entered for?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

yes  

thank you thats where i am meeting the breeder and picking her up once she finishs the show


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What a way to pick up a kitty and see how shows are


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

thats what i thought soooo cool  lol oooo i really wish i get to take some rosettes too lol but hey i know i am taking the BEST cat home anyhow


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Never say never Stacey You may get that competitive bug


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

mmm lol i just hope she enjoys showing


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jump over to the funny names thread Stacey-i know you'll have had some and maybe got some more-they'll be ideas for your possible show cats at the least


----------

